# 2016-2017 PEDAL YAK Comparison



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello all you yakkers!

Did you know there are 6...YES 6 brands of pedal yaks to choose from after ICAST 2016.

They all offer reverse, putting an end to the debate is it necessary or needed! The market has spoken....REVERSE is here to stay.

Enjoy the info. below. IF you can fill in any of the missing blanks, post it...I'll continue to revise the table for a bit.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lots of interest at ICAST*

I didn't look too closely at the yaks. I had other fish to fry. 

I did look at the Wave Walk. The ones they brought to the show were absolutely "Plain Jane." If they had one rigged right I think they would have made a bigger impression on yakers. I think the one I boarded was their 11 footer.

My initial impression was that the sitting position would be awkward, having to straddle the tunnel. Absolutely not so. Tremendous *EASILY ACCESSIBLE* storage space is a huge plus. I even had room to lay down and take a nap.

Yeah, it is a SINK but a real deal fishing platform. Man would it be easy to power with a small gas OB or electric. 

Of course I haven't had the chance to paddle one or better yet, run one with a motor but I have absolutely no doubt at all that I could safely stand in one.

I'd love to have the opportunity to rig and fish one but that just isn't in the cards for me. My wallet is very flat and I don't see much chance of it re-inflating under Hillary.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Any update on Kayaks available for this year? I went to Broxson's and really like the Old Town Predator PDL, seems to have everything you need and built solid. Right now that is the one I'm leaning towards. I'll know for sure once I get with Nick and schedule a Demo on one!


----------



## slivkamj (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm still waiting for Jackson to release their Coosa FD in May before deciding whether to break away from my heavy PA14 (2012 model). Still a great machine, but even with the boonedox, I still despise the weight, hence sluggishness. I too want to get with Nick and try a Predator before making any decisions.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

69Viking said:


> Any update on Kayaks available for this year? I went to Broxson's and really like the Old Town Predator PDL, seems to have everything you need and built solid. Right now that is the one I'm leaning towards. I'll know for sure once I get with Nick and schedule a Demo on one!


The PDL is a good solid kayak. I know 2 people w/ them, they both love them.

The Pescador pilot has a good layout, nice yak platform but the drive is noisy, bet they fix that for next yr.

The radar 115/135 series w/ the helix drive looks promising with the spring loaded retractable drive system.


----------



## Cebral (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time putting all this information in one spot. I will be in the market later this year. This makes it much easier when it is all laid out like this.


----------



## Justroge8 (Mar 15, 2016)

Just got the Predator PDL a few weeks ago. Best money ever spent. Very stable, not hard on the legs even after six hours of fishing. Drive is smooth and easy. Not overly heavy at around 100lbs with the drive installed. If I had it to all over again I'd still go worth the PDL, prior to buying I tried out all of the PDLs on the market as of now.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is an article and photos of the Coosa.

http://www.kayakfishmag.com/editors-pick/coosa-fd-gives-old-jackson-new-kick/

I've been researching peddle yaks. I like the Perception Pilot 12. I hope to purchase one 
soon.


----------



## fireman286 (Mar 15, 2015)

Any real world reviews on these boats yet?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for putting this together, Bruce. I have found that when I have short windows to go fishing, I often don't because my boat involves a finite amount of "work" to get it ready to go and then washed down and covered when I'm done. I would love to have something I can just slip into the water and fish for a few hours and I think the kayak makes the most sense. Thus, I've got my eye on entering the kayak fishing world and this is helpful.

Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Sam, you'll enjoy kayaking for a variety of reasons. You'll see what I mean when you get settled into it.

The PDL is an awesome kayak, Hobie's are well...they're Hobies and the list goes on.
I suggest you try to demo your top 2-3 and see which one fits you best.


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Don't forget the Jackson Coosa FD:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I too went with the PDL. I tried the Native slayer propel, did not like it one bit. Tried the Hobie Compass and liked it ok, but the up and back pedal motion was extremely rough on my old knees. Then set up a trip with Nick and never looked back. Did not try a Jackson but cannot imagine it being any more stable or comfortable than the PDL.Hoping to blister some fish this weekend too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

